# DP 10 drops today. Are you gonna upgrade?



## musicalweather (Feb 12, 2019)

https://motu.com/products/software/dp/

I will probably upgrade soon if not right away. I'm pretty excited about the Clips Window, Stretch Audio, Content Browser, and VCA Faders. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## DS_Joost (Feb 13, 2019)

musicalweather said:


> https://motu.com/products/software/dp/
> 
> I will probably upgrade soon if not right away. I'm pretty excited about the Clips Window, Stretch Audio, Content Browser, and VCA Faders.
> 
> Your thoughts?



I'm gonna. Biggest upgrade, however, is that from trying the demo, it actually WORKS on PC now. No more crashes galore!!!

I always liked DP, and I am glad that it finally FINALLY works as it should!


----------



## Gregg S (Feb 13, 2019)

I will be upgrading in the next couple of days. MOTU is apparently having some issues with their website so I may wait for that to settle down first. Also, you need an ilok registration to download the new sample library. It’s reported to be very similar to their old Mach V 3 library.


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 13, 2019)

I have never been using DP, but always had an eye on it for some unique (scoring-) features and this upgrade seems to be a big step forward in many ways, so maybe the right time to look at it.
Here are some questions I hope some experienced users might answer - mainly in comparison to Cubase, which is the DAW for me at this point:
How does DP 10 handle track visibility compared to Cubase? Are there similar ways to hide and show certain midi tracks by name or things like show tracks with content (regions) within the marker selection?
Is there a way to route midi data from a midi track to a secondary source? In Cubase, I use midi sends, which can be routed to any virtual midi port and activated via remote to create a midi feedback for my Lemur Controller. By feedback I mean, the midi CS faders will always show the values, as the VST will receive them. This is probably a question that is hard to understand, so, if you don't know what I am talking about, just skip it.
DP seems to be controllable via OSC. Has anyone checked this out in detail and made a controller surface on a tablet? How deep is the the OSC implementation?
Is there anything like expression maps in DP? I would really not want to go back to note events to control articulation changes ...


----------



## OLB (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey Fritz!


FriFlo said:


> How does DP 10 handle track visibility compared to Cubase? Are there similar ways to hide and show certain midi tracks by name or things like show tracks with content (regions) within the marker selection?


DP has extensive track visibility options. Show only enabled, only audio tracks or only VCA's etc etc.
It doesn't have show within markers though. Closest would be 'Hide empty tracks' I suppose.
Also you can save your track layouts and search for keywords.



> DP seems to be controllable via OSC. Has anyone checked this out in detail and made a controller surface on a tablet? How deep is the the OSC implementation?


What would you like to control over OSC?



> Is there anything like expression maps in DP? I would really not want to go back to note events to control articulation changes ...


No expression maps but I've created a workaround for this using Program Changes. Needs a Kontakt multiscript. Less elegant than Cubase of course but this works flawlessly for me.

Tracks:





Midi Editor:





Here's some more info on it: DP articulations


----------



## OLB (Feb 13, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> I'm gonna. Biggest upgrade, however, is that from trying the demo, it actually WORKS on PC now. No more crashes galore!!!
> 
> I always liked DP, and I am glad that it finally FINALLY works as it should!


Great to hear! DP10 looks fantastic so far. 

Love the VCA's, little things as saving key commands for quantise settings etc. The new Audio stretch is awesome btw.

Looking forward to see how people will use Clips.


----------



## MisteR (Feb 13, 2019)

This looks very interesting. I like the track integrated Zynaptiq pitch correction.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 13, 2019)

I will pass on this version. They didn’t add or improve anything I wanted except the scalable gui and plus since dp9 came out I have since gotten into logic. I did download the demo and the scalable gui is a huge improvement but since I never use dp anymore for a number of still unresolved reasons, I can’t iustify $200 for bigger fonts.

The clip feature looks interesting it will be interesting to see how that pans out for motu, I think they are trying to capture a different market segment then the typical dp customer and personally I don’t think they will succeed at converting over ableton and bigwig users, but we shall see.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 13, 2019)

I'll upgrade but am in the middle of a project. Yikes.


----------



## richhickey (Feb 13, 2019)

I've updated. Just browsed an old project a bit so far.

+1 scalable GUI means I won't have to scale at Mac OS level to run DP anymore

-1 window operations seem noticeably sluggish: opening/closing side windows takes a beat, adjusting splitter in center pane has visible artifacts and takes several beats. :(


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 13, 2019)

Will definitely upgrade. I did a feature abstract animated movie using Ableton Live because I wanted a new work flow. But I always loved chunks for movies in DP. This looks like a perfect update for me.


----------



## DS_Joost (Feb 13, 2019)

richhickey said:


> -1 window operations seem noticeably sluggish: opening/closing side windows takes a beat, adjusting splitter in center pane has visible artifacts and takes several beats. :(



I'm on Windows and I don't know it any other way than that it has always done that. Some things are super smooth, some things laggy.


----------



## TrondB (Feb 15, 2019)

Have 3 projects lined up so will upgrade after that. Sometime in the summer.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 15, 2019)

Since I work at a huge music retailer in the Keys/Recording/Software section, I got an NFR version from our MOTU rep. Very tasty update. Looks and feels great. Works like a champ on my MP 6,1 even without VEPRO to host VIs. Scalable GUI is welcome but on my LED monitors (not 4/5K) the increase in size seems to affect resolution so I don't know how much I will use it but it's nice to have nonetheless.


----------



## ResSerp (Feb 15, 2019)

Does it still ship with both 64 and 32 bit versions of the program?


----------



## vewilya (Feb 15, 2019)

dcoscina said:


> Since I work at a huge music retailer in the Keys/Recording/Software section, I got an NFR version from our MOTU rep. Very tasty update. Looks and feels great. Works like a champ on my MP 6,1 even without VEPRO to host VIs. Scalable GUI is welcome but on my LED monitors (not 4/5K) the increase in size seems to affect resolution so I don't know how much I will use it but it's nice to have nonetheless.


Ok. No problem with spinning beachball when switching between instruments record enable on your 6.1?


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 15, 2019)

vewilya said:


> Ok. No problem with spinning beachball when switching between instruments record enable on your 6.1?


Not so far


----------



## JohnG (Mar 13, 2019)

anyone update on a Mac Pro 5,1 yet? I'm in the middle of a project and can't have problems.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 13, 2019)

Boom!

The one that makes me want to go back to DP. 

Couple of Q's though. I remember back in the old days getting Audio in to DP was a bit of a beast. If I remember you had to create then enable an Aux track then send that to an Audio track or something like that. I just remember it being a cumbersome few step process. You couldn't just assign an input to an audio track. Is this still the case?

Second, The ability to edit midi in the main overview window even as recent as DP8 which I used for a little while was severely limited. Is this the case still? I've come to rely on this as a crutch in Cubase. 

And last, In Cubase I'm able to get an ungodly amount of midi channels in one instance of VEPro. I noticed a thread concern Logic and VEPro where people were suggesting one instrument per channel for best results. Sounds terrible to me. I basically use everything in multi-timbral mode. Seems like the guys at Vienna are on Cubase and VEPro works hand in glove with Cubase. For example, I have all my Kontakt stuff in one instance of VEPro. Nearly 30 Channels in VEPro Each instrument channel loaded with Kontakt using all 16 midi channels. So for one instance I am piping 480 midi channels. It's convenient because it limits the amount of VEPro instances open at one time to 3. So if I need to get into VEPro for one reason or another I don't have to wade through too many instances of it. Is this possible in DP? I know in the past it was limited to 16 midi channels per instance, but I think that changed or has it?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 14, 2019)

Okay downloaded the demo of DP10 and answered my own questions. 

First, it is possible to just load up an audio track assign the input directly on the track. No more having to buss through an aux track. That's good.

The main overview window is fairly good now. I can go directly to midi editing. But most importantly I realized that I wasn't really giving DP a fair shake here. Just hitting the sequence window gives so much more than is possible even in the main window in Cubase. 

But lastly, the only thing that may be a showstopper for me is that it does seem that VEPro is limited to one instance of 16 midi channels. I couldn't access any VEPro channel except for one which would mean that in my current template of nearly 800 midi channels I'd have to have 50 instances of VEPro to hold my template. Currently on Cubase I have 4. 

So I am missing something on that? Seems like the integration of VST3 is really limited.


----------



## OLB (Mar 14, 2019)

josejherring said:


> But lastly, the only thing that may be a showstopper for me is that it does seem that VEPro is limited to one instance of 16 midi channels. I couldn't access any VEPro channel except for one which would mean that in my current template of nearly 800 midi channels I'd have to have 50 instances of VEPro to hold my template. Currently on Cubase I have 4.
> 
> So I am missing something on that? Seems like the integration of VST3 is really limited.


Make sure you open the MAS version of VEP. That will give you all the 48 (?) midi ports, that's 768 channels..!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank you. I knew there must be a way that I was missing. Will give it a shot.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 14, 2019)

OLB said:


> Make sure you open the MAS version of VEP. That will give you all the 48 (?) midi ports, that's 768 channels..!


Yeah that did it. I think DP has everything I need now. Over the next few months I will try and phase over and see how I get along.


----------



## OLB (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice one. Hit me up if you need any help.


----------

